

Over 100 Million Americans Have Smoked Marijuana -- And It's Still Illegal? - edw519
http://www.alternet.org/module/printversion/142556

======
daniel-cussen
Here's the one that most hits in:

>Most importantly, the criminal laws are far more likely to result in having
our children arrested, placed behind bars, and stigmatized with a lifelong
criminal record than they are likely to in any way discourage them to try pot.

------
ngsayjoe
This is not Digg!

